# A Unique Performance Center Revolver



## captainhook (Mar 31, 2011)

Thought you guys might enjoy some Performance Center Eye Candy. I have only killed one buck with it but I have shot it a fair bit at the range and it drives tacks with Hornady Leverevolution. It will put a cylinder full in a quarter sized group at 50 yds. Milk jugs are a lot of fun at 100 yds.


----------



## captainhook (Mar 31, 2011)

Here's the 8 Pt http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=258923&highlight=performance+center


----------



## Dub (Mar 31, 2011)

Great buck and super looking revolver.

What caliber is it chambered in?


----------



## captainhook (Apr 1, 2011)

44 mag


----------



## LanceColeman (Apr 1, 2011)

Hows that lil red dot holding up to it and what brand is it?? I been shooting 300gr lfns in a ported 7.5" barreled super black and a 7.5" barreled super red. Pistol scopes fair well enough but cheap red dots can't handle em and maintain a consistant point of aim. I've went to irons on the black and a 2x on the red. Would love to have a nice lil red dot but aint spending cash on one again until I know it can handle the recoil of a 44 mag loaded warm with heavy lead.

Sweet pistola btw


----------



## frankwright (Apr 2, 2011)

That is a beautiful gun, and buck!


----------



## golffreak (Apr 2, 2011)

Great looking wheel gun...nice buck also.


----------



## captainhook (Apr 3, 2011)

That was a TruGlo red dot and it always held zero no problems. Put leupy on because the dot covered to much target at 100 yds and I couldn't be as precise as I wanted.


----------



## Michael F. Gray (Apr 3, 2011)

Tru Glo is Good, if you can afford it Docter is as good as they come.A bit on the pricey side, but I've used one for several years with zero problems. Don't know your age, but I'm getting old enough bi-focals help, but longer shots are not as simple as they were 30 years ago. The docter sight on the handgun(s) and a EoTech on rifles helps make up for what father time has taken away.


----------



## city boy gone country (Apr 3, 2011)

very nice !


----------



## LanceColeman (Apr 4, 2011)

captainhook said:


> That was a TruGlo red dot and it always held zero no problems. Put leupy on because the dot covered to much target at 100 yds and I couldn't be as precise as I wanted.



Can ya mainatain good consistant accuracy with it out for decent distances??

Do you consider your performance center heavier, lighter or on par with most 44 mags in mass wieght??


----------



## Troy Butler (Apr 4, 2011)

Hook have the same gun I got last deer season and love it. Those centers shoot really well at lease for me mine does. Between the red dot and leupold which has the most eye relief and which will let you see better at dusk and dawn? I have a nikon on mine and looking for another in the sliver. Thanks Troy


----------



## city boy gone country (Apr 7, 2011)

picked it up yesterday afternoon and showed it off today at work.
WOW! was the first thing everyone said. Cant wait to shoot it !


----------



## captainhook (Apr 13, 2011)

I am glad to hear your happy with it.


----------

